# bullystick question



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Can i still give my chis their bullysticks 4 weeks later even if they started chewing it already?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yep! Mine chew on bully sticks for months!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I have heard recently that they can "go bad" but I just don't see that happening over here. It is so dry and there are no bugs so maybe that's it.

I exchange sticks with a mastiff friend- he chews them down half way then when he could swallow it they take them away and I get them for my dogs (They are still 6+ inches). We've been doing that for months and they are sometimes 3+ weeks old when I get them, never had a problem.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

do you store them in the fridge or keep them in a dry room?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i store them in my freezer, just watch out for freezer burn so keep them in a freezer ziplock bag :albino:


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I usually let Gemma chew on one for around 3 weeks, then I replace it with a fresh one because I think it looks gross, lol. She also tends to get hair and lint stuck in it after she chews it a lot and gets it all wet and sticky. I have no idea if it actually needs to be replaced after a while of chewing on it or not but I like giving her a fresh one after a while because it smells so much stronger and she goes crazy over it. I store mine in an airtight container in the "doggy cabinet."


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> I store mine in an airtight container in the "doggy cabinet."


Caitlin, are you storing the new ones or the ones she is currently chewing on when she's not chewing them? I would think the new ones are OK, but someone on this site told me once they chew on them not to put them in any container--let them air dry for germ purposes.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I leave mine out- usually on the top of a cabinet, I don't put the chewed ones in anything. It seems to me that would be better cause they will just dry out again. It is pretty dry here- I am in Las Vegas!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby's stay for just about a month. After he chews enough of it, he starts to lose interest so I replace it with a new one. New ones are stored in an airtight container and the one he is currently chewing on stays next to his toy basket. I wouldn't keep it for over a month because I worry it will get stale.


----------

